# June '14 Official MOTM Submission Thread



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*All members are eligible and encouraged to nominate a candidate for MOTM! Entries must be made by 23:59:59 PST **June 20th, 2014. Voting will begin June 21st, and end on June 28th 23:59:99 PST. Contest winner will get the MOTM Winner title, **be awarded the VIP Member badge (which comes with an upgraded account as well as access to an exclusive "VIP Room" section of the forum, 
**a reserved place in "MOTM Hall of Fame", and a $25 Code for the Badnewsracing website.*
*
If you know a member that has made great contributions to the Forum. Show him/her some appreciation by nominating them for MOTM!!!!

*​*Please submit a brief summary why you feel that your candidate deserves the "MOTM Title". Worth candidates will get a slot in the voting thread at the end of the month. Serious submissions only Please. Past winners may be nominated again after 6 months from the original winning date.

Your Candidate will NOT be added to the voting thread without a submission in THIS thread.
No discussions in this thread. Just submissions. 

Admin reserves the right to amend these rules as necessary, at any time.

Members who are still on their victory lap.
November Trevor_Geiger
December Blue Angel
January JBlackBurn
February NYCruze2012
March Danny5
April-May N/A​*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup smurf . You work to much on cars , get a truck !

Gus_Mahn .. haha.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I nominate Brian V for his witty responses and for always welcoming a new member.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler for his efforts in helping with the Lordstown tour.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

MamaCruze for her general discussions and helping new/old members get to know some fun facts about each other!


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I nominate ChevyCruze2012 for his outstanding efforts to convince us hids in halogen reflector houses are safe 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> I nominate ChevyCruze2012 for his outstanding efforts to convince us hids in halogen reflector houses are safe
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


He's been banned lol.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm kidding Trevor 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robby - for his outstanding technical knowledge and helpful, informative posts.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> I nominate ChevyCruze2012 for his outstanding efforts to convince us hids in halogen reflector houses are safe
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


LMAO. 

It's member of the month. Not idiot of the month. 

Yes I said it.


Come at me bro.

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yo iKermit ( Danny ) can we have a Goofer Ball of the Month Trophy contest ? You could be the Captain !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We need more Nominees .


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> LMAO.
> 
> It's member of the month. Not idiot of the month.
> 
> ...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


>



Your going to like this 1 JON .


I resemble that according to
View attachment 87490
Trophy Members !


----------

